# burning man mommas



## um_hanna

Im going this year, cant wait. lets share ideas and make sure we connect there







what have you done etc. what do you do to prepare, to share with everyone etc. What must you bring or ? namaste!
Heather


----------



## hippieshelly

I'm not planning on going this year, and I don't have any specific plans for going in the future, but it has been something DH and I have dreamed of experiencing _someday_.

I'm curious to hear more about it.


----------



## Laggie

Not yet in the mama club... but definitely in the burner club. However I don't know if we'll make it this year. I've been going since 2000 although I skipped 2 years. Whatever you want to know, ask away! Although I can't give a ton of kid related advice...


----------



## ~adorkable~

been going to the Playa since 1998 and working there since 2000. It is really my other home in so many ways. The first and most important advice i give everyone is to g oto the http://burningman.com/ website and right at the top it has a bunk of great link to learn about life out there and what to bring and expect.

if you have kids and want to bring them it is a big thing to think about, it can go either way real fast with little ones. there is a village of just families (kidsville) that seems amazing and there is ways to do it right. that being said, most folks i know let that week be the kids week with the grandparents or something.

please read around the Burningman site and then feel free to ask any particular questions.


----------



## salt_phoenix

I've been many times, dh & I were married there in 2006!
I've been there pregnant, I've been there with my tween & infant.
I fully endorse this product!


----------



## hippieshelly

could someone who has been there please tell me about the public nudity? I hear a lot about it, but part of me wonders if it is being blown out of proportion. Will I be uncomfortable with my 12 and 13 year olds? (Not sure I want to bring them in the first place, but I'm considering all options.)


----------



## ~adorkable~

if you are at all bothered by public nudity or dont want to have your kids see that, burningman in not the place for you.
its not that there is _tons_ of it, but it is also impossible to avoid in any way what so ever. and i personally, when talking about teenage kids, would be more attentive to the fact there is a lot of sexually charged atmosphere. (nudity is often not the issue and also not needed for something to be very sexual)

I think it is pretty respectful most of the time, but if you have a thin skin for that sort of stuff, it is not the place to be. Burningman is very much about no holds bar expressing what you are thinking and what you want to be, and peoples inner most thoughts are often not for the squeemish.

here is my personal thoughts about bringing kids, take it or leave it:

babies should not be there, and that would include any child that is not fully able to follow basic directions, talk about how they feel mentally and physically and deal with a pretty input overloaded and mentally stressful environment. (incidentally we have banned doges for the this same issue and our love and concern for them)

what this age is will be quite different for different folks. but small babies can not regulate their body temps properly and dehydration is too life threatening for them. is 3 old enough? for some yes, for others it may be 4 or older. I have met 4-6 year olds that thought the playa was the best place on earth and dealt with it very very well.

then there is a second age range that is a concern again and again this varies a lot! it is when they are old enough that they want to run around without you and too young to make smart safe choices in a very brutal and enticing "fend for yourself" party land. whether those choices are about if they have had enough water or rest or if they are about the smarts to not eat something that they shouldn't. and at this age sex and that "sexually charged atmosphere" also comes in to play.

i do not think i would bring the average pre teen or young teenager. on the safe end of the spectrum i would say even that the ages of 11 and 18 could be touchy depending on a lot of factors.

now all this being said, i include the disclaimer that this all depends hugely on what the parents are like and what type of burningman experience they want or are capable of having. if you bring a child, of any age, your whole burn is going to be about them, or it should be. they are not allowed there without you (or some guardian adult) and they WILL need you to help them understand and survive an incredible and incredibly hazardous wonderland.
normally fully functioning adults can loose it when exposed to all the playa has to offer, so make sure you are not going to be one of them (kinda hard to ever know if you haven't been there and even if you have) and make a thoughtful decision as to how you would deal with it if your child was one of those that do have a bad time (or an inappropriately good time!)

anyway that is a lot to digest, sorry if i was rambling, i have thought a lot about it and have been around a both very good family experiences there and very very bad ones. as a veteran participant that is working on starting my family i have thought a lot on what choices i will make. i do what my kids to go there some day, but within the ages i outlined above, probably for a just a few years or maybe just once and probably between the ages of 5 and 10. outside of those years, i will do what many do, consider it a rare adult holiday treat and give my wonderful mom and my kids a week with each other.


----------



## salt_phoenix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *•Adorkable•* 
all depends hugely on what the parents are like and what type of burningman experience they want or are capable of having. if you bring a child, of any age, your whole burn is going to be about them, or it should be.

Definitely This.

When we take the kids, we only have one "night out" each while the other is with the kids. The entire rest of the week, day and night, is spent tending, hydrating, feeding, monitoring, educating, freshening, consoling, playing with, showing things to, keeping sand out of, sun off of, machinery away from the kids. It's more work than even being a SAHM is, for sure. That's what burning man is, it intensifies EVERYTHING. So if you want the most intense experience you ever had WITH YOUR KIDS, then bring them, but remember it will be intense for them too. For me, it really showed me what is important in my life; that is, my kids & experiencing an interesting and diverse life with them, giving them alternative cultures to choose from instead of the dominant one, creativity with few limits, survival skills... I had already done the burning man party tour without kids, so I knew what that was about. If you are there for the legendary "burning man party", DON'T BRING THE KIDS.

It really does depend on the kids & family. We live in the desert and camp in the desert all the time, so that part was easy. We are at home in the desert. It's the huge-ness and busy-ness of it all that I think you really need to be on your toes to keep track of your kids safely AND enjoy burning man at the same time. A challenge, to be sure, but know that it can be done.









It's not a place for an occasional or reluctant camper, unless they have a babysitter, which goes against one of the things burning man is about anyway: self-reliance. It really is an extreme place, in every way. If you like to push yourself, you will find something at BM. It isn't for everyone, but it's hard for me not to HIGHLY ENDORSE THIS PRODUCT!


----------



## salt_phoenix

quick add:
we also don't get to see nearly as much stuff there by keeping the kids comfortable. We don't venture out nearly as often, nearly as far, or for nearly as long, so you really "miss" a lot. We spent a lot of time at "home" at burning man, socializing with neighbors, to be sure, but be sure you like your neighbors! (best you can-don't camp next to the orgy camp, maybe camp in or near kidsville)
Your children will see nudity. They will not (most likely) see people "doing it" on the street. They MIGHT see art, or drama DEPICTING people "doing it". It can be very confusing for children. It can be very confusing for adults.


----------



## eilonwy

One of these years, I will find myself on the Playa. Until then, I will lurk on this thread.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Me too.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Lurking as well. Somehow this just really and fully entered my consciousness, and I have been reading a ton about it. I know that for me, and my anxiety, this won't happen with my kiddo until she is much older - say 10 years from now. It is interesting to think about going with just DH prior to that. Lot os money and planning though, so for now, I will learn.


----------



## FarrenSquare

Burner Momma-to-be here! I totally agree with salt_phoenix and adorkable - very well said!

I love burning man, everything it has to offer. But my partner and I will either be leaving kiddo with the grandparents, or spending the entire burn showing them what this crazy world really has to offer. I can really see the benefits in taking a five year old (depending on physical, mental, emotional capabilities) to the burn, but the oldest I would bring is 11. I just think that the art, the people, the experience would be so powerful and moving, and I would love to share that with my little one.

One of my most favorite camp mates, known as Reno Mom for her ability to produce fresh grapes & watermelon late in the week and having EVERY supply you could ever think of possibly needing, brings her teens to burning man. Her daughter seems to get caught up in the sexuality and her son in the art. go figure. Her kids, her choices! My teens... will come to burning man when they can afford to foot their own bill to get there, hahaha.

I have to ask though, does anyone here have real experience taking children to burning man?? What is the decompression like for them?


----------



## lalemma

Bumping! Anyone headed out this year?

This is definitely not on the agenda for us this year or for a few years to come, but I'm wondering if anyone's about to make the trek with kids.


----------



## Shall1105

Im a burner mama! Im definitely taking the kiddos when they get a little older. No big burn for me this year but Im a member of several regional groups. Headed out to a regional in KS in 2 weeks (sans kids).

Anyone a member of any regional burner groups?


----------



## FarrenSquare

I'm not going to the burn this year, either. Too pregnant! DP and I are aiming for 2012, but we'll just have to play it by ear. It is kind of weird not going this year, this is the first time I've missed a burn since I started going. Watching all my friends pack up and leave and all the virgins get excited about their new adventure is so wonderful! I am so excited at the potential these last few days before gates open hold for them.









I belong to my Regional Group. We had our regional burn in June, and I'll probably be going to the Decompression if it happens before I get too pregnant!


----------



## revolting

Which of the regional Burns are easier to do with kids? We're thinking about doing one of these next year (2011). I think our family would do better with a less harsh environment, and the cheaper price and shorter time make it easier to take the risk of having to bail because of the kids more palatable, too.


----------



## Laggie

Probably whichever is closest to you would be a good choice? I'm not familiar with the Chicago area burns but a good start would be to get on the email list(s) for your area, meet some locals with kids and go from there.

I would start here:
http://burningmanchicago.ning.com/page/connect-1

Sorry if you've already done this, often people don't know how to get connected with the Burner community in their area. Some people go to the big burn first and then meet other burners close to home, other people start by coming out to potlucks and such and gradually work their way up to going to events.


----------



## Alenushka

I agree with you on all the points your made


----------



## Alenushka

Kidsville is great. I do not bring my kids so I stay the hell away from it except when I visit my friends. It is a very different experience if you bring kids. Not better or worse just different


----------



## PlayaMama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alenushka*
> 
> Kidsville is great. I do not bring my kids so I stay the hell away from it except when I visit my friends. It is a very different experience if you bring kids. Not better or worse just different


i do not think that kidsville is great and would not recommend camping with them.

the best places that i found with kids was small random local neighbors or friends that happened to have kids too.


----------



## revolting

Not going to Playa (just not doable for us with a one year old and a four year old), but we are planning on going to a regional burn this summer. Definitely looking forward!


----------



## PlayaMama

i've found regionals to be pretty awesome and much more kid friendly (unless you count the one in SLC that didn't allow them). have a great time!

i took my kids every year from birth until my oldest was five but we had a pretty unique situation out there (and lived really close by) so it was definitely easier.


----------



## Alenushka

We can agree to disagree. My friends love it and seem very happy


----------



## Laur318

we're looking forward to the regional (CT) burning man this year


----------



## revolting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laur318*
> 
> we're looking forward to the regional (CT) burning man this year


Too bad we're not going to the same one. Any other MDC mamas going to the one in Michigan?


----------



## starling&diesel

I've been to BM several times as a volunteer paramedic. When I got pregnant, I figured I'd put the burn on hold while dd is small. I don't think I'd bring a child under five. Like other folks have said, it's hard to manage your own hydration, exhaustion and sensory stimulation, nevermind doing the same for your child too. One of the biggest concerns I have would be the sand storms. Those are harsh!

I think it's about the personalities of the children too. My dd is very sensitive and easily-overwhelmed, so I doubt I'd bring her anytime soon. However, when I was a child, I would've loved it!

Burning Man is a life-altering experience, and I can't wait to go again.

My plan is to wait until the children are old enough to stay with auntie for the week and then I'm heading straight back!

I love being a paramedic at the Burn ... crazy calls and awesome vibes!

Oh, and I would suggest that if you're at all tentative, try it sober! I was sober the whole time, and it was mind-altering enough without the added juju of drugs or alcohol.

And when they tell you to secure your tent with re-bar, they are saying so for very good reasons. Your structure will blow away if it's not secured!

And bring enough potable water! And protein-rich foods! And warm clothes for night time! And a bike! And wings! And frilly underwear! And things that light up!

Oh, and as for nudity ... tonnes of it. Fabulous bodies everywhere! Painted, costumed, nudie-nude, dancing bodies off all types. I went with my mom one year and one of my favourite pictures is of her and her pendulous boobs all painted with glitter.


----------



## Momsteader

Haven't been, but would love to go. My kiddos have experienced lots of nudity at festivals/beaches in other countries and really didn't seem to care/notice much at all (teen/tween ages). The only real comment they ever made on it was when after spending 3 or 4 days at a public beach where pretty much everyone from infant up to 6/7 was nude then older than that bottoms only no matter the sex, my then 10 yo said, "Hmm, swimsuits must be different here in Romania. I think they only sell bottoms." This was probably colored by the fact that I had bought a suit there and I was wearing only bottoms as well LOL

Personally when thinking about going, I'd not take younger kiddos and have not gone so far as I hesitate at what is the 'right' age for mine to go....and now I have a brand new one on the way, so on hold again for at least 2-3 years for nursing as I'd not take an infant/toddler.


----------



## PlayaMama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alenushka*
> 
> We can agree to disagree. My friends love it and seem very happy


i didn't think we were disagreeing?

----------------------

eta- i just re-read. i think we're disagreeing about kidsville?

two experiences that i had with kidsville really influenced the way that i look at it. the first was a couple having sex in their tent with an open door while their children played outside and being unwilling to change their behaviour when asked. this exposed not only their children but any other children in the vicinity to explicit sexual acts. this is considered child abuse.

the second was the time i followed a small child (maybe three?) for about twenty minutes before someone came out of the village to look for him. according my ranger friends, when i told them about this, all of the lost child reports come from kidsville. which, sure, there's a lot of kids there, but still, accidents with art cars happen every year. it's just like any other size-able city, you should keep an eye on your kids.


----------



## Alenushka

Well, I never stay there and i do not bring my kids to BM. I want time to myself so...

However, my friends described.a nice community there and no sexual incdent.

I am sure it all depends on the people who stay there on particualr days


----------



## Alenushka

Salt tablets. I was amazed how many times they made me feel so much better. Plain water just did not do it.

Cranberry pills work great too to increase acidity and prevent UTI


----------



## FarrenSquare

That is still good to know both sides of the kidsville story! I'm always interested in hearing anecdotal info about the Burn, especially when it comes to bringing kids! We won't be bringing Des until he is full able to communicate his needs and wants with us, so I want to absorb all the info I can about it.

There is a kidsville at our regional burn - or rather, there was one last year. The woman who ran the theme camp gave it up because SO MANY parents were treating it like a babysitting service! It is soo sad. I mean, I try not to judge other people's burns but SERIOUSLY TAKE CARE OF YOU AND YOUR OWN. If you can't, don't come.


----------



## Alenushka

There is another choice....if you can;t take care of you kids at BM, leave them home with grandparents, or in my case, my husband. we all had great time but in diffrent ways


----------



## mamayogibear

I first went to burning man when I was 16 and went twice more at 17 & 18. Now looking back on it I was way to young to go the first time but I loved it! I went with some older friends of mine who 'baby sat' me when need be It was an amazing experience that I'll never forget. My now ex who I was with since I was 18 never went to burning man and was very anti-burner despite going to other festivals himself. I would consider going part time with my kids even though there very young, like for a couple of nights not the whole week. I think it would be too overwhelming to have them there for more than a couple of days. I would also only go if I had the ability to have an airconditioned area for us to retreat to if need be (i don't have ac in my house but we live in a cooler climate). I do plan on taking my kids some year while there still young and then again when their older, like maybe for my daughters 18th or 19th bday take her and a few of her friends (or would that make me the bad mom that others wont' talk to?)

Of all the festies I've gone to burning man has left the biggest impact on me. It's not just about the party it's about partying in tune with the earth and leaving little impact on the earth.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Is anyone going this year? So that I can live vicariously through you?


----------



## princesstutu

I wish I was going.

I really, really, really thought about it. But, Z. is only 16 months old. I think I'll wait til next year. We plan on going to some of the pre-Burn stuff in San Francisco, though.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

our regional burn is sold out completely. I didn't get on it fast enough to know if it was something we wanted to do or not.


----------



## Viola

I have friends who go to Burning Man, and one of my friend's moms used to go regularly, but I've never been. I keep thinking I'll have to go one year, but I find the whole thing daunting.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

I do too. Secretly I think I am nowhere near brave or cool enough to even risk it. It kind of scares me. But then I look at pictures and really want to go, even if it is only once. I'm hoping DH and I will be able to go in the next couple of years. I told him I want to go before/by the time I turn 40. LOL


----------



## Alenushka

It is not scary. It is amazing. I went for the last 3 years with my lover. This year my DH can go and I am very excited!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

For an introvert, it is kinda scary. But I like challenging myself to do new things, and frankly the desert and the art keep my motivation to get there up. 

I was going to comment that I love your avatar picture, when I saw it on another thread.


----------



## Alenushka

There tons in introverts in BM. It is not all wild parties. There is camp called Skinny Kitty lounge. It is full of couches and it has a tea bar. People who like quiet sit there were hours drinking tea. I do yoga every day. There 50 thousand people and 50 thousand burns!.

Thank you, I love that pic too. It is an art car that my friend used as their wedding "limo"


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

That's good to know.  I figured that must be the case, but it is still slightly intimidating from the outside. Which is all the more reason i need to go!


----------



## princesstutu

Adina, do you have a post-Burn event or events near you? If so, maybe go and check it out! I know Burners take over SF for a week post-Burn.

Maybe that way you can get a feel for it, maybe meet some folk, without going whole hog.


----------



## revolting

Okay, quick question as we're leaving tomorrow for a regional burn: what would you recommend bringing beyond normal camping stuff for young kids? I have a four year old and a one year old, and we've never been (with or without kids) before.


----------



## mamayogibear

well if your kids arn't used to using porta potties maybe bring them their own... i remember when i first took my daughter to a festival in Eugene OR when she was a little over one i was soo thankful for her potty training seat! if you have a bike and a bike trailer i would bring it along too, lots are large and not too traditional stroller friendly. i would wrap my dd inside the show but with two kids it would be nicer to have another mode of transportation. if your one year old is still in diapers bring a five gallon bucket that seals tight for the dirty ones. if you run out you can wash the diapers in it! if there will be running water that you can use i would bring a kiddie pool for splashing and wading in since it is summer time. good luck and good burning!


----------



## Alenushka

I never been to a regional one. Or decompression event. I think I need a year to recover after playa


----------



## MsFortune

I'm on the fence for this year. I've been 4 times and it is a great experience I can't wait to have again. I have not been since I have had children. If I go it will be without the kiddies. I'm just not up to dealing with their physical needs in the harsh desert environment at this point. I have to wait until they are older.

So the question is do I blow my vacation wad (money, time, energy) on Burning Man without the kids or save for family vacation?

I just took the kids to a local festival called Lighting in a Bottle. We had a great time. But that's like "Burning Man lite".

I also wonder if I can really dust off my inner rock star and make it happen.


----------



## Alenushka

There will be no tickets at the gate this year.

My husband never been and is going for the first time. I told my sons that when they turn 18, I will give them a ticket as gift (-:


----------



## ~adorkable~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamayogibear*
> 
> . i remember when i first took my daughter to a festival in Eugene OR


ahh heading to the OCF next week, will be so fun to bring the kids for the *first time!

*first time out of the womb


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

We're gonna hit OCF for a day too.  I am looking forward to it.


----------



## ~adorkable~

both me and my twins have now been to OCF in utero, it's a very long standing family tradition! now my babes have been to BurningMan in utero as well, though they will not be going back to playa anytime soon, I'm strongly in the mindset of waiting till they can communicate their needs clearly before that kind of mental and physical exposure.

but OCF is home and family to me, its going to be my 37 year (im 36) and my babies 2nd (they are 6 months) plus especially for workers, it's way more low key than burning man


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

That's awesome.


----------



## mamayogibear

I love OCF, I went for nearly ten years before my kids came along... I wish I could afford to go this year! Does anyone camp at 'the way'? There should be another thread for west coast festies...


----------



## ~adorkable~

yeah, its most likely my fault, but we should probably stop hijacking this thread with talk of another festival


----------



## FarrenSquare

WHAT! We are inclusive here at Burning Man MDC headquarters. We welcome talk of other experiences.  Plus, I wanna know. That is OFC?

I've been to music festivals, but I'm really not in it for a rave - I'm in it for community and art, so I never have as much fun. Our regional this year was absolutely incredible. It rained a lot, and it was hard to camp with a baby for four nights in the rain, but we had a lot of fun. Too bad I didn't get any pictures of him in his first burn night outfit! A bear hood and a cute little tutu. A virgin freezer-burner wrote this about our regional, if you are interested: http://thegauntlet.ca/story/15598

My mandude is going to the burn this year, I'm excited for him. I'm scared to be parenting alone with out him for the first time more than a few days. It's weird not having any contact at all! I'll be able to go again sometime... when the baby is done breastfeeding, whenever that will be!

I would love to see a Burn portrait if anyone wants to share a picture of them at the burn? I'm NAK but I'll come back later and share.


----------



## mamayogibear

LOL, It's actually OCF I think I made a typo earlier http://www.oregoncountryfair.org/photo_gallery.php it's great family fun. There is a huge campground for families there with lovely shady trees and what not...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarrenSquare*
> 
> WHAT! We are inclusive here at Burning Man MDC headquarters. We welcome talk of other experiences.  Plus, I wanna know. That is OFC?


----------



## princesstutu

I'm confused.

OCF is a county fair in Oregon that people go camp at?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Oregon *Country* Fair. Not a county fair. I did the same thing when I first heard about it.


----------



## ~adorkable~

No folks can not camp at the Oregon Country Fair. Folks can however camp very nearby, close enough to walk over during the day. Public hours are from 11am till 7pm and after that the only folks allowed on site are the workers and volunteers.

And yeah

County Fairs = ferris wheels and chikens, pigs and beer gardens. Often held in a parking lot of fairgrounds
Oregon Country Fair = Vadville, handmade crafts and amazing food all held on 400 acres of private natural respected land


----------



## princesstutu

Ooooh! Thanks for clearing that up! I totally read "county" and was confused because Oregon is a state.









Also, I didn't see any camping info except for kids. Looks like an interesting scene. Good excuse to visit Oregon.


----------



## mamayogibear

yeah, it's a great excuse to visit oregon! I used to go up to it annually when i lived in the bay

something a little closer to you if you want to get your feet wet is http://thegaiafestival.com/

i've never been to that one but earthdance used to be at that venue and it rocks my socks off btw: there is another tribe for jamband/festie mamas on here


----------



## princesstutu

Thanks for reminding me about that! I meant to check online about how to get there from here.


----------



## Alenushka

Burning Man tickets this year sold out.


----------



## Dia

Hi Burning Man mamas!

HELP. I am going this year for the first time ever. I am terrified...can anyone who has BTDT talk me down off the ledge?

The main thing I am scared about, as dumb as this sounds, is bathrooms. What is the situation? Are there porta potties, or something like that? I can't really find anything on the BM site about it. I just picture a vast expanse of desert and tents.


----------



## Alenushka

You need to read the Survival Guide.

I think you are just anxious and missed bathroom info. There porta potties. Some are cleaner than others. They are cleaned every morning.

It is vast exapance of tents, theme camps, art project and everything wonderful. It is not possiable to imagine

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/12340545/burning-man-will-suck-this-year


----------



## ~adorkable~

first of all please start by going to the site and reading hte "Survival Guide" it can really help ith lots of questions and issues. i think you get a hard copy sent with your ticket as well. (you do have a ticket right, because they are sold out)

secondly, yeas there are portapotties, tons of them. they are every other block about 4 streets back from the front, on the "D" street intersection. there are also a few rows of them in certain other places. they can geet very crowded even though they are everywhere. i am personaly a huge fan of having a private camp potty, the kind you can buy in stores like http://www.amazon.com/Century-6205-2-6-Gallon-Portable-Toilet/dp/B000G2SXTW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1312424294&sr=8-4 they can be dumped in the main potties every other day, they make late night bathroom breaks a lot nicer.


----------



## Alenushka

Pee Funnel camp. I love those people. I always save the big water bottle from my trip. It is nice to be able to pee in the tent at 3 am.


----------



## Dia

Thanks guys. Yes, I have a ticket.

I feel a little bit better...

Do you have any general advice for a skittish first time burner?


----------



## Alenushka

go with the flow.

Bring salt tablets

Drink water


----------



## Laggie

Advice for Noobs:

If you discover you forgot something that you need, ask a few neighbours if they have extra. Most people have brought way more than they need.

I am also a big fan of the pee bucket. Or something like this is a great pee jug for in the tent:

http://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-Servin-Saver-White-Bottle/dp/B000QRCOY2/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1312933137&sr=8-9

Note the wide mouth and large capacity!

Bring comfy shoes and lots of clean socks. Cute aprons/nighties/underwear are great daytime outfits. At night it can be very cold, it doesn't hurt to bring gloves and a big warm coat is a must. Bring real dishes, paper plates blow away too easily. Lip balm is essential.

Baby wipes are nice for cleaning hands/face/bits/dishes in camp, but don't take them to the porta potties, they are not playa-flushable.

They will give you a map at the gate and it will show the locations of all the porta potties - it changes a bit from year to year but usually most of them are on the D street. I usually tape the map to the side of our van with masking tape so that it can't blow away or get lost.

Finally, keep in mind that everyone has their own way of doing things. These are my personal tips but other people will disagree... I am a bit obsessive about personal comfort things because it keeps me calm, but ymmv. Oh, if you bring a big sheet and spread it over your bed during the day, there will be less dust in it at night. Less, not none. Embrace the dust.


----------



## Dia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laggie*
> 
> Advice for Noobs:
> 
> Cute aprons/nighties/underwear are great daytime outfits.


Thank you (from this noob). I am curious about the quoted - I am at a loss as to what to wear during the day. Underwear is really a good choice? I am thinking I may need something to keep the sun off. But I don't know. What do the women wear?

I am going with a bunch of dudes and my boyfriend so of course they are no help.

Thanks


----------



## Alenushka

undies are a must. Sunscree. thin cotton (think Inidian clothes). Skirts, dresses, sarongs. It is freaking hot!!!

Hat or bandana. Did I mention suscrenn?

At night, sweater, long patns, coats, hats, boot.

Do not walk barefoot.


----------



## Alenushka

Visits Pee funnel camp. get at free one and use a big empty bottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laggie*
> 
> Advice for Noobs:
> 
> If you discover you forgot something that you need, ask a few neighbours if they have extra. Most people have brought way more than they need.
> 
> I am also a big fan of the pee bucket. Or something like this is a great pee jug for in the tent:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-Servin-Saver-White-Bottle/dp/B000QRCOY2/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1312933137&sr=8-9
> 
> Note the wide mouth and large capacity!
> 
> Bring comfy shoes and lots of clean socks. Cute aprons/nighties/underwear are great daytime outfits. At night it can be very cold, it doesn't hurt to bring gloves and a big warm coat is a must. Bring real dishes, paper plates blow away too easily. Lip balm is essential.
> 
> Baby wipes are nice for cleaning hands/face/bits/dishes in camp, but don't take them to the porta potties, they are not playa-flushable.
> 
> They will give you a map at the gate and it will show the locations of all the porta potties - it changes a bit from year to year but usually most of them are on the D street. I usually tape the map to the side of our van with masking tape so that it can't blow away or get lost.
> 
> Finally, keep in mind that everyone has their own way of doing things. These are my personal tips but other people will disagree... I am a bit obsessive about personal comfort things because it keeps me calm, but ymmv. Oh, if you bring a big sheet and spread it over your bed during the day, there will be less dust in it at night. Less, not none. Embrace the dust.


----------



## Alenushka

Carry a cup with you and plate. there is a lot of camps giving out free food but they run out fo cups and such


----------



## Laggie

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Alenushka*
> 
> Visits Pee funnel camp. get at free one and use a big empty bottle


I can only pee properly sitting or squatting. Otherwise I get a UTI. NOT fun on the playa. Although apparently they will give you abx at the medical station.

I rarely leave camp during the day so keeping the sun off isn't an issue. If I do go anywhere I hop from shade structure to shade structure. Once I went out on the open playa in the afternoon - got sunstroke so haven't done it since. When I go to get ice I bring a parasol for shade.

Playa air conditioning for an afternoon nap = a wet sarong wrung out and used as a blanket.


----------



## MsFortune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dia*
> 
> Thank you (from this noob). I am curious about the quoted - I am at a loss as to what to wear during the day. Underwear is really a good choice? I am thinking I may need something to keep the sun off. But I don't know. What do the women wear?
> 
> I am going with a bunch of dudes and my boyfriend so of course they are no help.
> 
> Thanks


Depends on whether you are dressing for fashion or for comfort. I sacrifice comfort for style and typically regret it.

Bring a good pair of boots. Some big black combat boots work for me.

Dress in layers.

Depending on your comfort level, this is a chance to let your freak flag fly. Go naked. Topless. Wear freaky disco shit. Kakhis and a tank top. Whatever your style is, this is chance to wear it.

The cliche woman's outfit is combat boots, boy shorts, fur bikini top, cowboy hat and lots of necklaces.

Go to the website, look at photos from past events. That will give you an idea of what is normal, and you can make your choices from there.

Boots. Hat. Backpack. ALWAYS carry water. Lip balm. Good socks. Sunblock.


----------



## Dia

Ms Fortune, thank you, this is exactly the kind of advice I am looking for.


----------



## cynthia mosher

Hi everyone!

We have a new feature that allows forum members to create "clubs" of their own that have many of the same benefits of a forum, including multiple threads, a member's list, and group messaging. All tribes are invited to switch from the one-long-thread here in FYT to the new Social Groups. You can read more about it *here. *Let me know if you have any questions but please post to that thread so I can keep everything in one place.


----------



## Alenushka

salt tablets, toilet paper. hand sanitizer


----------



## Alenushka

Freaking lottery. Only 1.3 of my camp got tickets.


----------



## Dia

Hey Alenushka!

I am in the same boat. The lottery was a horrible idea. Only 3 out about 15 in my camp got a ticket.


----------



## Alenushka

Our camp is 150 people. ARggggg. BMORG did a stupid thing


----------



## Dia

Yes, it is terrible. Actually it is taking a lot of effort for me to not be very angry at the BMorg.


----------



## Hijynx

*waves* Just exploring this section of the forum! We didn't go this year as we bought a house and are expecting our first within the next 5 weeks sometime


----------



## Alenushka

Well, a lot of people left after the Tuesday dust storm thus year. It felt amazingly empty


----------



## jazzybaby9

Burning Man mama here too... this'll be my first year... looking forward to it.. and reading this thread


----------

